
The UN Admits That the Paris Climate Deal Was a Fraud - polskibus
https://www.investors.com/politics/editorials/the-un-admits-that-the-paris-climate-deal-was-a-fraud/
======
drallison
This _Investor 's Business Daily_ editorial title was clearly chosen by
someone fond of spinning fake news. IBD does not appear to be an unbiased
source of news and seems to embrace climate change deniers.

The United Nations climate report cited concludes that even if every country
abides by the grand promises they made last year in Paris to reduce greenhouse
gases, the planet would still be "doomed." That is hardly fraud--that says
that the Paris accord projections were wildly optimistic and that the
signatories have not been successful in meeting their goals. To see where we
stand, take a look at
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/11/06/climate/world...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/11/06/climate/world-
emissions-goals-far-off-course.html).

------
Boothroid
This concurs with my reading on the subject - the changes required to
genuinely make a difference are drastic. Most people don't want to hear this.
Personally I think geoengineering offers our best hope.

------
devnonymous
s/fraud/failure/ or

s/fraud/not as effective as we hoped because of lack of serious commitment by
signatories/

Clickbait-y non-news article.

------
chrisbennet
How can I find out who the article’s author is?

